# swollen pastern/fetlock-ideas please???



## hadfos (30 August 2008)

My lad is broken 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,i knew there was a reason i have never worked him hard,lol...bloody horses!!He has a swollen pastern and fetlock on the outside of his offside hind,up to now the swelling has stayed localised,he is slightly unsound in trot but weight bearing and ok in walk..i am thinking pull/strain(i am cold hosing and applying like ice at the mo)??ideally i could do with some bute but unsure if vet will allow this without seeing him 1st 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Any ideas or people that have had same with their horses be greatly appreciated! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Please no ring the vet comments as i am gathering as many ideas as poss before going down that route(Do not want to waste money on call out if it could be something simple,had enough of those this yr 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)!!
thanx in advance,unfortunately cannot get back online til tonight to check responses..work


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (30 August 2008)

Have you checked that there is absolutely no cut/wound that could have got infected?

Something very similar happened to my horse a few weeks ago - he had a very superficial wound that wasn't disinfected properly, and a few days later there was a huge swelling in the fetlock.


----------



## Shilasdair (30 August 2008)

I'd check for any obvious signs of injury - scratches, puncture wounds, etc, then cold hose the leg for 15 - 20 mins as often as I could each day, and wait a day or two to see if it improves.  You could also try bandaging with support bandages, to keep the swelling down (although this won't help you assess progress so easily).
I'd suspect a sprain/strain of ligaments surrounding pastern (I assume it couldn't be an abscess tracking up?).
If he gets better between now and Monday morning, I'd just see how it went.  If, however, the swelling increased, and/or he became lamer, then I'd phone the vet on Monday.
S


----------



## clairencappelli (30 August 2008)

My horse had a very swollen fetlock and after 2 months of scans, xrays, joint injections ( it was thought to be a very bad sprain ) it turned out to be severe cartledge damage!!

I wouldnt be taking any chances and would bute and rest the horse first but then be calling the vet out.


----------



## kizzywiz (30 August 2008)

Sorry but wouldn't be taking any chances either, my pony had a tendon sheath strain in April, treated, came sound, all fine, except ...... there was a small tear to the manica flexoria which didn't show up on the original scan, she was very slightly lame last week with a little filling, vet came, rescanned &amp; two days later she was in Liphook having an arthropscopy on her tendon sheath, the manica flexoria had now torn off &amp; was floating in the tendon sheath, not much to see &amp; only between 1/2 tenths lame!!


----------



## hadfos (30 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'd check for any obvious signs of injury - scratches, puncture wounds, etc, then cold hose the leg for 15 - 20 mins as often as I could each day, and wait a day or two to see if it improves.  You could also try bandaging with support bandages, to keep the swelling down (although this won't help you assess progress so easily).
I'd suspect a sprain/strain of ligaments surrounding pastern (I assume it couldn't be an abscess tracking up?).
If he gets better between now and Monday morning, I'd just see how it went.  If, however, the swelling increased, and/or he became lamer, then I'd phone the vet on Monday.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Thanx 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...no signs of injury..already checked 
	
	
		
		
	


	




dosnt look to be abcess type swelling,however hopefully a possibility 
	
	
		
		
	


	




...but he was shod monday??
swelling is more mid 2 higher pastern outside only and not huge and only very slight lower fetlock!!Didnt explain that well eh 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Intention is to get vet but not going into panick mode just yet,want to see if the swelling goes down or progresses,stayed same upto now,rest is an absolute NO with my lad,he would make the problem 10 times worse,and i believe stabling or confining him will increase swelling....obviously if he was lame in walk then i wouldnt be asking theses questions and vet would have been 1st port of call 
	
	
		
		
	


	




shils..thanx that was what i was thinking/hoping...sprain/strain,hears hoping eh 
	
	
		
		
	


	




thanx for all your input...fingers crossed the swelling subsides tomorrow,if not vet monday


----------

